# Some of my work, hardentknives



## Hardentknives (May 5, 2022)

Here's my last one.



a wootz honyaki sujihiki. handle is wenge and some unknown stabilized wood.

Im very new to the forum and don't know exactly how and what. if I'm in the wrong place im sorry.


----------



## blokey (May 6, 2022)

Saw some of your work in Reddit, you are super talented, glad you are here, too.


----------



## Hardentknives (May 7, 2022)

blokey said:


> Saw some of your work in Reddit, you are super talented, glad you are here, too.


Thank you! it's nice to be here but still figuring stuff out


----------



## Hardentknives (May 7, 2022)

Here's another wootz guy.


Gyuto with wenge handle. It has a pretty strong taper and a wonderful profile.




The wootz has about 1.6%C and a approximated hardness of 64-65hrc. For this hardness it's also pretty tough and flexible. The handle is wenge that was imported to holland by a dutch family about 80 years ago. It was then built into furniture, and then scrapped before it came to me. It's lovely dense wood.
Cheers!


----------



## timebard (May 7, 2022)

Hardentknives said:


> Here's another wootz guy.
> View attachment 178388
> 
> Gyuto with wenge handle. It has a pretty strong taper and a wonderful profile.
> ...



The taper shot looks very interesting. Is it just me or is there a very sudden/non-linear taper down at about 40% of the way out? Not sure if this is just a camera artifact or something. 

Regardless, the wootz looks great and that's a nice looking funayuki-style design, for how much I like flatter profiles I should probably try one like that sometime soon!


----------



## Hardentknives (May 7, 2022)

timebard said:


> The taper shot looks very interesting. Is it just me or is there a very sudden/non-linear taper down at about 40% of the way out? Not sure if this is just a camera artifact or something.
> 
> Regardless, the wootz looks great and that's a nice looking funayuki-style design, for how much I like flatter profiles I should probably try one like that sometime soon!



Yeah i don't know why it has the "bite" out of the spine in the picture. It's not there in real life. Best i can think of is some light reflecting off the spine or something. And of course thank you! i appreciate it!


----------



## Dhoff (May 7, 2022)

Could you Dm some sources where you sell knives?


----------



## Hardentknives (May 10, 2022)

I unfortunately can't find any choil pics of this beast, but i can assure you it cut incredibly. It is RWL43 with a stabilized handle. 
It unfortunately got lost in shipping a few weeks ago. If you see it for sale somewhere, or if you see it at all, please let me know! 
Anyways, i very much liked the profile and I will most certainly make some more of it. 
Cheers!


----------



## Hardentknives (Jun 17, 2022)

Working on a small batch of simple monosteel guys. The goal is to be efficient in the making, to get the price as low as possible. There are 3 more coming. All have a very aggressive taper and thin geometry. For now they will probably be €350 when done. I have ebony and bubbinga handles planned. They will all have a lengthwise belt finish. 
Cheers!


----------



## Hardentknives (Jul 12, 2022)

A lil cutting video with one of my laser line knives. This is the first of many to come Im very satisfied with how thin it is and how great it cuts. Handle is ebony and the blade is at 62hrc with 75ni8.
Marine already claimed this blade.
Cheers!


----------



## Hardentknives (Aug 2, 2022)

This is the same sujihiki i posted in this thread first, but i decided it was time for a nicer handle. Behold, polished bronze and western myall. I very much like the look of this, way more fancy
Also re etched the blade a few weeks ago, almost a completely new knife by now!
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Hardentknives (Nov 21, 2022)

In case you haven't seen it on reddit yet, this suji was made in a competition with a couple others. This is a 230mm sujihiki in W2 with a stabilized curly handle(i keep forgetting what the wood is called lol)
I haven't done many honyaki before so it was definitely interesting. I ended up attempting the quench 4 times before getting a hamon i was satisfied with.
Hope y'all like this one!


----------



## Hardentknives (Nov 26, 2022)

This was my first low bevel knife. It is W2 core with bloomery iron cladding which was made by Niko hynnienen. The handle is fastened with a tapered brass pin, for easy disassembly. It was a very fun build and i am working on making this my style, and standardizing this.
What do y'all think?






It has more of a workhorse geometry and a nice taper. I personally very much like how it cuts.










As you can see in the choil shot, the forging is not 100% even yet. Shortly after making this knife i got a powerhammer in my shop, which is now equiped with convex dies. This allows me to forge precise hollow flats(and more even blades in general)
Cheers!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 26, 2022)

Love it overall and think it looks fantastic. I would caution about cladding at the edge bevel.


----------



## Hardentknives (Nov 26, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Love it overall and think it looks fantastic. I would caution about cladding at the edge bevel.


Thanks! the cladding just barely doesnt touch the edge, but that doesn't matter too much because i didn't sell the blade in the end. Next ones will definitely not have that issue


----------



## ian (Nov 26, 2022)

Looks real nice! Thicker than I usually like if the choil shot is representative, and I think I like my handles a bit rounder, with less of the flat on the sides. The general aesthetic and the profile look fantastic. I'll be watching this thread.


----------



## Hardentknives (Nov 26, 2022)

ian said:


> Looks real nice! Thicker than I usually like if the choil shot is representative, and I think I like my handles a bit rounder, with less of the flat on the sides. The general aesthetic and the profile look fantastic. I'll be watching this thread.


Thanks dude!
I'm not kidding when i say that my jaw literally dropped with the first test cut. I was expecting it to wedge but it was cutting pretty good. Future knives will be more laser ground, but this one was a good workhorse. I think i have a cutting video somewhere


----------



## ian (Nov 26, 2022)

That sounds awesome!


----------



## Hardentknives (Nov 26, 2022)

Definitely! I actually hardened a 6 blades today, of which 4 are going to be low bevel.


----------



## Grayswandir (Nov 27, 2022)

Nice work.


----------



## Gregmega (Nov 27, 2022)

Nice work man, just saw your last potato vid on IG, following. I look forward to seeing your growth and progress!


----------



## Joshmonop (Nov 29, 2022)

Hardentknives said:


> View attachment 209821
> 
> 
> In case you haven't seen it on reddit yet, this suji was made in a competition with a couple others. This is a 230mm sujihiki in W2 with a stabilized curly handle(i keep forgetting what the wood is called lol)
> ...


Absolutely love this suji. I like all of your profiles, but this is ! Nice work!


----------

